
Machines that suck CO₂ from the air might be cheaper than we thought - maltalex
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/06/machines-that-suck-co%e2%82%82-from-the-air-might-be-cheaper-than-we-thought/
======
celticninja
I don't think that expense has been the problem, rather the efficiency has
been the problem. Most of these machines only affect a very small area around
the machine itself, even with the inclusion of fans to increase the area
reached it is still so small that it requires lots and lots of machines in a
public area to make a difference. The problem then is the space required to
place the machines, e.g in urban areas rather than the cost.

